# V-Star



## planebuilder (May 26, 2015)

A V-Star project sold in the last few months, I think in Indiana. Do any of you know who has it and where it is? I will be in La Porte IN., my son is racing in the F1 boat races there this weekend. I thought if it was close and the owner didn't mind, I would like to have a look at it.


----------

